# Comment lire les CD de données refusant dêtre lus ?



## LCT (20 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté avant la panne davril 2002 par teo :
* Pour arriver à lire les CD de données mac ou PC (ISO 9660, normalement compatible) qui refusent d'être lus, on m'a indiqué le kit "Joliet Volume Access". J'ai eu récemment sur +sieurs postes ce pb "ce disque est illisible" et ces Extensions m'ont sauvé la mise... les CD montent, avec une icone "Joliet" mais ils montent. Je sais pas trop la cause de ce prob, mais il est réglé en tt cas chez moi.
Extensions trouvées sous www.download.com *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------

